# How could I transport long pipes in this truck?



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

The rear cab window does not slide open. I was thinking I could get a large coupling and a large cap piece to make something to slide the pipes through and then rest them in the cap.

What is the longest length of pipe that they use in residential construction? Let's say a pipe run was 50 ft long wood they use five different 10 ft pipes? And would these pipes be belld on one end?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Longest pipe for what? Plumbing? Most of the big box store plumbing pipe is going to be 12' or less (most of its 10').


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Jul 28, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> Longest pipe for what? Plumbing? Most of the big box store plumbing pipe is going to be 12' or less (most of its 10').



Never mind the pipe length part. I was just overthinking something.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Over the yrs I hauled a lot of material that was too long for the truck. If you bundled them together and strap it down well it should transport fine. Occasionally I've bought a long piece of lumber to give the load more rigidity. 



Around here our plumbing pipes come in 10' and 20' lengths. Drain tiles come in 4' and 8' for concrete, 10' and 20' for plastic and steel.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

When I buy pipe, it comes in 21 foot lengths. Then I get the sawz all and cut the pipe into lengths that fits the vehicle that is going to take the cut lengths to the job. The Sprinters hauls 10.5 foot sticks, the Ranger carries 3 of 6 foot sticks and a a 3 foot stick.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Or haul it under the truck.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

If I wanted to haul something like pipe or rebar on that truck I would use a mover's blanket to protect the cab roof, very securely strap an extension ladder to the bed and cab and secure the load to the ladder.


I've hauled 20' sections of rebar this way more than once on 96 Nissan king cab. 



Don't forget the flag for the back of the load.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If this is something you plan to do regularly, consider investing in a flat bed trailer. At min. consider a overhead truck rack.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ove...hAhUFx1kKHXfNDi8QsAR6BAgJEAE&biw=1307&bih=601


I use a 12' trailer to haul 16' lengths. Anything much longer I have delivered.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... The very reason I built a ladder rack, many years ago,......


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ya, that is one thing I miss about my old work van. Any time I needed to transport something long I just strapped it to one of the extension ladders on the rack.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I often carried 20 foot pieces with my truck.
on the right hand passenger side, make a loop of rope
that hangs from the mirror, and one closed in the door,
one up front at the bumper and one at the back end.
extreme care must be used not to run into something or someone
while enroute. the front and rear ends must be snug to prevent
the 60mph wind to flop the pipe around, ruining your paint finish.
but yes, it can be done for short infrequent runs.
(the plumbing supply place that I use sells 20' lengths)
the Big Box Stores usually carry only 10' pcs for the DIY guys.
ACE Hardware carries 20' pcs.
and yes, you can find the PVC pipe in 20ft lengths with the bell end.
it is very common at a commercial plumbing supply house.
.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

> Farmer John asked:
> What is the longest length of pipe that they use in residential construction?
> Let's say a pipe run was 50 ft long would they use five different 10 ft pipes?
> And would these pipes be belled on one end?


you more or less answered your own question.
if using 10' lengths, it is a common and acceptable practice to use couplings.
regardless of the project at hand. [I doubt you will find 10' sections at your
local Box Store that has belled ends].
of course, the inspectors like to see as few couplings as possible in long runs.
(if you have to have an inspection).
use the appropriate couplings, primer and adhesives for the pipe that you are using.

.

.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Buy a hitch mounted load extender. About $60, well worth the fact it's removable if you use your truck for both work and play.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I bought one of those extender racks years ago. Keep your eyes open at Northern Tool or maybe Harbor Freight. They like their coupons. :biggrin2:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Johnny_inFL said:


> I often carried 20 foot pieces with my truck.
> on the right hand passenger side, make a loop of rope
> that hangs from the mirror, and one closed in the door,
> one up front at the bumper and one at the back end.
> ...


Haha, done something similar to this before in my 1998 Mustang! Was transporting a 12' long 2x12 or 2x10 for a patio cover header. I bungeed it to the passenger side. I think I propped it up in the front on the side view mirror and hung the back end on the rear spoiler upright with rope or bungee cord.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

I had all my conduit delivered. I did not care if they charged a delivery fee. They stacked all 40 pieces, of 20 foot lengths, of 8 inch PVC with bell ends. Well worth it. I would have a single piece of 4 inch PVC delivered if it were 20 feet long. Not worth dropping it, or damaging it while unloading.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Johnny_inFL said:


> I often carried 20 foot pieces with my truck.
> on the right hand passenger side, make a loop of rope
> that hangs from the mirror, and one closed in the door,
> one up front at the bumper and one at the back end.
> ...


if we do that here cops will arrest us immediately, we cant legally block a door on a car/truck


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

HandyAndyInNC said:


> I had all my conduit delivered. I did not care if they charged a delivery fee. They stacked all 40 pieces, of 20 foot lengths, of 8 inch PVC with bell ends. Well worth it. I would have a single piece of 4 inch PVC delivered if it were 20 feet long. Not worth dropping it, or damaging it while unloading.





For that much material you surely made the right choice.


----------



## Tom153 (Nov 10, 2016)

I just leave my canopy on, which is flush with the cab roof. It also has load racks installed on the roof of the canopy. Just be sure to secure the canopy to the truck, and the load to the racks, and also flag anything that extends beyond the end of the truck. Never overhang the front of the truck.


----------



## shoholasmokin (Jan 5, 2019)

Just get a load extender. You can move the cross bar so that it sticks out from the hitch.


----------



## MillisJonny (Apr 26, 2021)

Hmm, if the rear cab window doesn't open, it won't be easy to transport it. I mean, it can damage the interior of your car. By the way, why don't you call a moving company? They certainly know how to do it better and will save you nerves and time. For example, when I had to transport my aluminum fishing boat at the shipyard, I hired a small team of movers from *Moderator removed ad*. This way, I managed to save a lot of money because it would cost me a fortune to rent a moving container and do it all by myself. So, you better consider this option next time. It's way more convenient.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> The rear cab window does not slide open. I was thinking I could get a large coupling and a large cap piece to make something to slide the pipes through and then rest them in the cap.
> 
> What is the longest length of pipe that they use in residential construction? Let's say a pipe run was 50 ft long wood they use five different 10 ft pipes? And would these pipes be belld on one end?


Install a ladder rack about 400 bucks.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

Sounds like you need a new truck...


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Ghostmaker said:


> Install a ladder rack


I miss my old work van [with ladder rack] whenever I need to transport long material. The ladders on the roof gave extra support for 20' rebar and such.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I used to haul long aluminum scaffold planks on a pickup with a ladder rack. In the summer most of the length went out front so I could see it easily. In the winter I had to slide them back. With snow banks at intersections I had to get close to the crossroad to see traffic. Doing that with a scaffold plank sticking out the front and having a UPS truck happen to go by could lead to having a very bad day.


----------

